# Such mich!



## destroyphil (13. Oktober 2004)

habe ein kleines problem mit meiner page, schaut euch das am besten mal selbst an:

http://www.blabla.desportz.de/sites/7.php so sieht eine der seiten aus

http://www.blabla.desportz.de/sites/1.php so sollte die seite aussehen

das Gästebuch ist freeware, und ich habe kein plan, was das ganze so seltsam aussehen lässt.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN">
<html>

<head>

<!-- HEAD SCRIPT AND STYLE -->
 <SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript1.2"><!--
 var i = 0;
 function startup () {
	if (i == 0) {
		i = 300;
		setTimeout("startup()",700000000);
	} else { twister(); }
 }
 function twister () {
	moveBy( 8 - 15*Math.random() , 8 - 15*Math.random());
	if (i > 0) { i--; setTimeout("twister();", 1); // in ms
	} else { setTimeout("startup()",1); }
 } // -->
 </SCRIPT>
<style type="text/css">
  <!--
body, html{ margin: 0;
						padding: 0;}
.dummyDiv{ height: 0px;
					 font-size: 1px;
           line-height: 0%;}
  -->
</style>
</head>

<!-- BODY STYLE GESAMT -->
<BODY TEXT="#000000" link="#000000" alink="#000000" vlink="#000000" BACKGROUND="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_4/bg.jpg" style="BACKGROUND-ATTACHMENT: fixed">

<!-- HEADER -->
	<table style="margin: 10px 0 0 0; width: 100%;" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" align="center">
	  <tr>
	    <td>
	    	<H1 align=center><IMG src="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_4/bannersite.jpg"></H1>
	    </td>
	  </tr>
	</table>
	<table style="margin: 20px 0 0 0; width: 100%;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" align="center">
	  <tr valign="top">

<!-- TXTSTART -->
	    <td style="width: 20px;"><div class="dummyDiv">&nbsp;</div></td>
	    <td>
	      <table style="background: url(http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_4/bgtxt.jpg);" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" style="width: 100%;">
	        <tr>
	          <td valign="top">
<!-- TEXT -->
<!-- GAESTEBUCH -->


<!-- MultiGuestbook.com -->


<HTML>
<HEAD>
<TITLE>MultiGuestbook.com - Free Guestbook · Gästebuch kostenlos · livre des visiteurs gratuite »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»</TITLE>
<META http-equiv="content-type" CONTENT="text/html; CHARSET=ISO-8859-1">
<META http-equiv="imagetoolbar" CONTENT="no">

<SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
function getCookieVal (offset) {
var endstr = document.cookie.indexOf (";", offset);
if (endstr == -1){endstr = document.cookie.length;};
return unescape(document.cookie.substring(offset, endstr));
}
function GetCookie (name) {
var arg = name + "="; var alen = arg.length; var clen = document.cookie.length; var i = 0;
while (i < clen) { var j = i + alen; if (document.cookie.substring(i, j) == arg){return getCookieVal (j);};
i = document.cookie.indexOf(" ", i) + 1;
if (i == 0){break;};
}
return null;
}
kex = GetCookie('gbdata');
if(!kex==''){gbdata = kex.split('|:|');}
//document.write("" + gbdata[0] + "");
</SCRIPT>

<BASE target="_self">
<script>
<!--
function SetEm_o(emo){document.GB_o.msg.value+=''+emo;document.GB_o.msg.focus();}
function SetEm_u(emo){document.GB_u.msg.value+=''+emo;document.GB_u.msg.focus();}
function cleanit(thefield){if(thefield.defaultValue==thefield.value){thefield.value="";};}
function openWin(tURL,winName,attr){window.open(tURL,winName,attr);}
function submitit(name){if (document.all||document.getElementById){for(i=0;i<name.length;i++){var tempobj=name.elements[i];if(tempobj.type.toLowerCase()=="submit"||tempobj.type.toLowerCase()=="reset"){tempobj.disabled=true;};};};}
function CheckLength(max){if (document.all.msg.value.length > max) { alert("Maximale Anzahl von Zeichen (750) erreicht!"); document.all.msg.value = document.all.msg.value.substring(0, max);};window.setTimeout("CheckLength(750)",500);}
function doBlink(){var blink=document.all.tags("BLINK");for(var i=0;i<blink.length;i++){blink[i].style.visibility=blink[i].style.visibility==""?"hidden":"";};}
function initBlink(){if(document.all){setInterval("doBlink()",550);};CheckLength(750);}
function stoperror(){return true;}
window.onerror=stoperror;
//-->
</script>

</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR="#000000" link="#999999" vlink="#999999" alink="#999999" ONLOAD="initBlink();" background="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_4/bgtxt.bmp"><div align="center"><B><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,Verdana" SIZE="4" COLOR="#CCCCCC">Gästebuch</FONT></B><!--GB_ADDFRM--><FORM NAME="GB_o" ACTION="./" METHOD="POST">
<INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="f" VALUE="a">
<INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="Y" VALUE="a">
<INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="LANG" VALUE="DE"><INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="of" VALUE=""><INPUT TYPE="hidden" NAME="piq" value="TXpKcGRUUTBhREpoY3pJMVlXVXlOV1JtYkRReU9HRXpOR0Z6TWpNMFpHWXpOWG93TW1FME1qY3lPR0V6TkdGek1qTTBaR1l6Tlhvd01tRTBNVFV5T0dFek5HRnpNak0wWkdZek5Yb3dNbUUwTVRnMU1UTXdNamhoTXpSaGN6SXpOR1JtTXpWNk1ESmhOQT09">
<A name="add"></A><TABLE width="85%" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0"><TR><TABLE border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
     <TR valign="top">
      <TD align="left" colspan="2"><BLOCKQUOTE><BR><B><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC">Neuer Eintrag</FONT></B></BLOCKQUOTE></TD>
     </TR><TR valign="top">
      <TD align="right"><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC">Name:&nbsp;&nbsp;</FONT></TD>
      <TD><INPUT type="text" name="name" size="32" maxlength="30" value="" class="GB_input" title="Name"></TD>
     </TR><TR valign="top"><TD align="right"><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC">Email:&nbsp;&nbsp;</FONT></TD>
      <TD><INPUT type="text" name="email" size="32" maxlength="70" value="" class="GB_input" title="Email"></TD>
     </TR><TR valign="top"><TD align="right"><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC">Homepage:&nbsp;&nbsp;</FONT></TD>
      <TD><INPUT type="text" name="url" size="32" maxlength="100" value="http://" class="GB_input" title="http://"></TD>
     </TR><TR valign="top"><TD align="right"><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC">ICQ:&nbsp;&nbsp;</FONT></TD>
      <TD><INPUT type="text" name="icq" size="32" maxlength="9" value="" class="GB_input" title="ICQ"></TD>
     </TR><TR valign="top"><TD align="right" valign="top"><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC">Text:</FONT>&nbsp;&nbsp;</TD>
      <TD rowspan="2"><TEXTAREA name="msg" wrap="VIRTUAL" cols="34" rows="7" class="GB_input"></TEXTAREA></TD>
     </TR>
     <TR>
      <TD valign="bottom"><P align="right"><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o('8-o')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/bigeek.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o('%-)')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/rolleyes.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':-<')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/mad.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':yes:')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/yes.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><BR><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':no:')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/no.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o('8-)')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/cool.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':->')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/laugh.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o('x-(')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/dead.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><BR><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(';-(')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/cry.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':-)')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/smile.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(';-p')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/smilewinkgrin.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':-|')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/none.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><BR><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':-D')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/biggrin.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':-p')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/bigrazz.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(';-)')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/wink.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><A HREF="javascript:SetEm_o(':love:')"><IMG SRC='http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/love.gif' ALT='' BORDER='0' ALIGN='absmiddle'></A><BR></P></TD>
     </TR><TR valign="top">
      <TD valign="top" align="right"><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="1" COLOR="#CCCCCC"><A HREF="javascript:void(0);" ONCLICK="openWin('./?f=h&LANG=DE','help','scrollbars=yes,width=355,height=400')">Hilfe</A>&nbsp;</FONT></TD>
      <TD align="left" valign="top"><INPUT type="submit" name="ok" value=":: senden" class="GB_button" onsubmit="submitit(this)">&nbsp;<INPUT type="reset" name="Submit2" value=":: reset" class="GB_button"><INPUT type="checkbox" name="prv" value="ON"><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="1" COLOR="#CCCCCC">Privat</FONT></TD>
     </TR>
    </TABLE>
</FORM><SCRIPT>document.GB_o.name.value=gbdata[0]</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>document.GB_o.email.value=gbdata[2]</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>if(gbdata[1]==""){document.GB_o.url.value="http://";}else{document.GB_o.url.value=gbdata[1];}</SCRIPT><SCRIPT>document.GB_o.icq.value=gbdata[3]</SCRIPT></TR></TABLE><!--GB_ADDFRM-->

<!-- c -->

<TABLE width="85%" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0"><TR><TD align="top" valign="left" nowrap><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC"><FONT style="text-decoration:none;color:#CCCCCC"><b>[1]</b></FONT><BR></FONT></TD><TD align="right" nowrap><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC">[ <A style="text-decoration:none;color:#CCCCCC" HREF="http://www.blabla.de.ms/">Homepage</A> ]</FONT></TD></TR></TABLE><BR>
<TABLE cellspacing="0" cellpadding="6" width="85%" border="0">
 <TR>
  <TD width="30%"><BR>
  </TD>
  <TD width="60%" rowspan="3" valign="top" bgcolor="#333333">
  <TABLE border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" bgcolor="#333333">
   <TR>
    <TD width="2%">&nbsp;</TD>
    <TD width="96%" valign="top">
<FONT face="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" size="1" color="#999999">05.09.2004 3:54</FONT>
<BR><BR>
<FONT face="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" size="2" color="#999999">Ich habe es nun geschafft, die neue Site fertigzustellen. Neue Site, neues GB, also viel Spaß auf meiner Site und beim tippen ins GB &shy;<IMG SRC="http://80.190.246.106/gbs/emo/OR/smile.gif" alt="" align="absmiddle"> ...
<br />
<br />Natürlich könnt ihr mir gerne helfen mit konstruktiver Kritik diese Seite zu verbessern.</FONT>
<BR>
    </TD>
    <TD width="2%" valign="top">&nbsp;</TD>
   </TR>
  </TABLE>
  </TD>
  <TD width="10%"></TD>
 </TR>
 <TR>
  <TD width="30%" bgcolor="#CCCCCC" valign="top" nowrap><FONT face="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" size="1" color="#FFFFFF">&nbsp;1.</FONT><BR>
  <BR>
  &nbsp;<B><FONT face="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" size="2" color="#FFFFFF">Operator</FONT><BR>
  <BR>
  </B><FONT face="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" size="1" color="#FFFFFF">&nbsp;<A HREF="mailto:crazy-rabbit@web.de"><IMG BORDER="0" SRC="gfx/p/em.gif"></A>&nbsp;<A HREF="./go/?u=http://www.blabla.de.ms" target="_blank" ONMOUSEOVER="window.status='http://www.blabla.de.ms'; return true;"><IMG BORDER="0" SRC="gfx/p/hp.gif"></A>&nbsp;<A HREF="http://wwp.icq.com/scripts/contact.dll?msgto=218942878" target="_blank"><IMG BORDER="0" SRC="gfx/p/iq.gif"></A></FONT></TD>
  <TD width="10%" bgcolor="#CCCCCC">&nbsp;</TD>
 </TR>
 <TR>
  <TD width="30%"><BR>
  </TD>
  <TD width="10%"></TD>
 </TR>
</TABLE>
<BR>



<BR>

<!-- c -->

<TABLE width="85%" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0"><TR><TD align="top" valign="left" nowrap><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC"><FONT style="text-decoration:none;color:#CCCCCC"><b>[1]</b></FONT><BR></FONT></TD><TD align="right" nowrap><FONT FACE="Arial,Helvetica,MS Sans Serif" SIZE="2" COLOR="#CCCCCC">[ <A style="text-decoration:none;color:#CCCCCC" HREF="http://www.blabla.de.ms/">Homepage</A> ]</FONT></TD></TR></TABLE>
<BR>
<FONT FACE="Verdana,Arial,Helvetica" SIZE=1"><A HREF="http://www.multiguestbook.com/" target="_blank" style="color:#CCCCCC;text-decoration:none;hover:text-decoration:underline">Free Guestbook @ MultiGuestbook.com</A></FONT>
<P>


<!-- MultiGuestbook.com - 0.074806928634644ms  -->


</BODY>
</HTML>
<FD-DB><!--SEMA-->


<!-- TXTENDE -->
	          </td>
	        </tr>
	      </table>
	    </td>
<!-- NEWZ -->
	    <td style="width: 20px;"><div class="dummyDiv">&nbsp;</div></td>
	    <td style="width: 160px; background: url(http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_4/newz1.jpg) 0 0 no-repeat;">
	      <table style="width: 160px;" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0">
	        <tr height="600" valign="top">
	          <td align="center">
                          <P align="justify"><br><b><FONT size=7>:: newz</FONT></b><br><br><FONT size=5><b><U>13.10.04, 16:00 Uhr</U><br>Neues G&auml;stebuch eingebaut, f&uuml;r R&uuml;ckmeldungen und Statements.<br></b></FONT></P>
                          <P align="justify"><FONT size=5><b><U>13.10.04, 15:30 Uhr</U><br>Die neue Page ist nun online, unterseiten werden nach und nach hinzugef&uuml;gt.</b>           </FONT></P>
	          </td>
	        </tr>
	      </table>
	    </td>
	    <td style="width: 10px;"><div class="dummyDiv">&nbsp;</div></td>
	  </tr>
	</table>

<!-- FEETER -->
<html>
<body>
<table style="margin: 0; width: 100%;" border="0" cellpadding="10" cellspacing="0" align="center">
	  <tr>
	    <td style="width: 100%;" valign="bottom" align="center">
	      <P>
	      <a href="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_1/8.html#anschrift">Impressum</a>&nbsp;::
	      <a href="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_1/f2.html">Disclaimer</a>&nbsp;::
	      <a href="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_1/f3.html">Linkz</a>&nbsp;::
	      <a href="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_1/f4.html">Werbung</a>&nbsp;::
	      <a href="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_1/8.html#kontakt">Kontakt</a>&nbsp;::
	      <a href="http://de.geocities.com/blabla_de_1/f6.html">Banner</a>&nbsp;::
	      <a href="http://www.raus.de/crashme">Hier NICHT klicken!</a><br>
	      Copyright&nbsp;© 2004 by
	      Philip Stanislaus. All rights
	      reserved.</P>
	    </td>
	  </tr>
	</table>
</body>
</html>	
</BODY>
</html>
```

findet ihr da vielleicht was


----------



## kle-ben (29. Oktober 2004)

Also erstmal hi!
Zweitens du erwartest doch nich wirklich das sich jemand den code nach Fehlern durchschaut
Naja einen dummen hast gefunden. 
Erstmal ne Frage :
Wieso tust du deine News Mit in die Seite vom Gästebuch rein?
Ich geh mal davon aus das man die überall sehn soll und nicht nur 
im Gästebuch? Also solltest dun eugenen Frame für die machen 
sonst must du ja auf allen Seiten deine news ändern.TIP!
Wenn dus aber trotzdem so machen willst dann hab ich hier mal
ein paar sachen markiert, an denen es vielleicht liegt.



> ```
> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN">
> <html>
> 
> ...


Also ich weis nicht ob Meine vorschläge alle so habs nicht ausprobiert,
aber dzu solltest auf jeden fall die weite der tebelle verändern.( probiers auch mal mit pixelangaben )
und die news müssen meiner Meinung nach in den <body> mit rein sonst kanns garnich funktioniern
Alle Angaben wie immer phne Gewähr
Gruß Benny


----------



## Gumbo (29. Oktober 2004)

Jetzt mal ehrlich, glaubt du wirklich, dass sich jemand die Zeit und Mühe nimmt, den Quellcode nach Fehlern zu untersuchen?

Ok, möglicherweise wird es wirklich jemanden geben der das tut. Doch als ich mir den Thementitel nach dem ersten Blick auf den Inhalt noch einmal ansah sträubten sich bei mir die Nackenhaare: Du bist doch der jenige, der mit einer Bitte um Hilfe an uns herangetreten ist, dann solltest du als Thementitel auch _keinen Imperativ_ verwenden.

Weitergehend gehst du kein bisschen auf die Problematik ein. Es ist bloß eine Referenzseite angegeben, die sich auf dem ersten Blick von der anderen nicht unterscheidet. Dazu kommt dann noch dieser „dahingeklatschte“ Quellcode.

Also wäre ich Moderator, wäre die oben genannten Aspekte Grund genug das Thema kommentarlos zu löschen.


Doch jetzt zu deiner ‚geforderten‘ Hilfe: Falls du Probleme mit deinem Markup hast, solltest du ersteinmal einen „Markup Validator“ um Hilfe bitten.


----------

